# Apricot with dark brown pigment to .......



## AngelaK (Apr 25, 2014)

I would like to breed Annie next season, she is two years old. I am trying to read and digest all the information on colour genes that I can find. I seem to be hampered by the lack of suitable stud dogs (miniature, UK) that I can find. I was thinking of a dark red and have emailed, but not yet had an answer, to see what colour the parents are. Am I correct in thinking black in either parent would help with pigmentation? I would like an apricot puppy to keep, but I have learnt that some apricots carry a gene for leggperthes which is a condition similar to hip dysplasia. There is no test for this. For this reason I am concerned with mating her to an apricot. I have seen a nice cream with black pigmentation and again have sent the same email. All the dogs I have looked at are PRA clear, only one has been hip scored. Annie is genetically clear. I did read the thread concerning a lady asking the colour possibilites of a mating and there was some good colour info there. (I also learnt what BYB means!).


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not have a mini stud...I would breed her to a black that is a red/apricot carrier. Really watch the pedigree and try your best to avoid anything that carriers the brown gene including the cafe color. I would avoid the cream because you are introducing more of the fading gene to your lines. Don't just look at the direct pedigree make sure you look at the vertical pedigree also. 

There is a test for legg calves perthese in the States it is based on the hip report..(All of my standards are clear for this).

You also might have better luck finding a male if you could title your girl even in obedience. She is very cute.....


----------



## AngelaK (Apr 25, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your reply, I shall have to look up vertical pedigree. I am only aware of generation pedigrees either 3 or 5


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

When you go to poodle pedigree or poodle health registry to look up pedigrees there is an option to see the vertical pedigree.....


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would also breed her to a black who goes back to red/apricot, or find a nice red/apricot with coal black pigment who goes back to black.


----------



## MrsD2008 (May 26, 2014)

I agree here. Please do not breed her to a cream or white as the pups will fade dramatically and you want them to keep the apricot colour. If you can't find a red, find a dark apricot. If you are in Uk, there are a lot of breeders advertising on gumtree, K9, preloved and pets4homes. Hope that helps, good luck, she is beautiful x


----------

